# Mylo 2 year old blue mitted ragdoll seeks home at ukrcc



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mylo is a two year old male, blue mitted Ragdoll. He is neutered, vaccinated (booster due June '09) and he is microchipped. He was last health checked in June 2008 and his owners tell us he is healthy. He was last treated with Frontline Flea prevention in August 2008.

Mylo is a friendly, playful Ragdoll. He loves to be cuddled and stroked and enjoys the companionship of his owner. He is a vocal cat and can be demanding - he follows his owners around the home, even to the bathroom. Mylo is a gentle, friendly, loving cat, but he is nervous of new situations and is afraid of loud or unfamiliar noises. He is also shy of visitors he does not know. He responds to all these situations by retreating under his owner's bed. However he is a curious cat and will come out to meet visitors within a few minutes, even allowing some to stroke him and play with him. When taken out of his home environment he becomes frightened and does display defensive behaviour, such as hissing. This is particularly true when he goes to the vet. This shy, nervous behaviour is likely to be as a result of poor socialisation as a kitten.

Mylo needs a quiet, child free, pet free home, with people who are patient and understanding. He may take time to settle with a new family and his new owners will need to be willing to give him the time he needs to develop trust in them and feel secure in his new environment. Given understanding he will settle and bond with his new family.

If you feel you have the time, commitment and patience to offer Mylo and can help him feel safe and confident in your home, then please complete our online adoption application form, at Welcome to the UKRCC indicating your interest in him.http://ukrcc.co.uk/question.php


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy! hope he find a home soon x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still seeking new home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please can you fill in the online form here UKRCC Adoption Form if you are interested in him

Welcome to the UKRCC


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't believe this guy hasn't found a home yet, he's stunning.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

He is so gorgeous - cant believe he hasn't been snapped up. He is so handsome

Xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Owner is keeping now


----------

